# Mossy Oak Duck Blind or Advantage Max 4 HD



## I_grow_pheasants (Sep 28, 2005)

Is anyone going to using the new Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo pattern this fall or has anyone yet? Or are you sticking to Advantage 4 Max HD, or something else? Love to hear everyone's thoughts


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

IMO they're both too dark and look very similar. I sell both camo patterns and it's a toss up.

My 2 cents


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

new and improved camo patterns are money makers.
do you honestly think anything can see those little leaves and blades of grass beyond 10 feet?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Everything I own from my gun to my blind and everything in between is mainly in Max 4 and then shadow grass with a little wetlands also. I can tell you that it's going to be a LONG LONG time before I ever reconsider a change. Honestly though, I'm not even sure when my camo is even that effective considering I'm in the blind 95% of the hunt. :huh: My blind could just as well be in chrome also because I keep pretty heavy cover on the thing.
All in all, it doesn't stop me from spending the money on things that appeal to my eye whatsoever though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The more open the pattern the better! Look out in a field with a few hunters in it and see how much those patterns stick out. I would love to have a blind with like Prairie Gost, or something similar. I really dislike the dark patterns, but thats my .02


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Two words: Brown blob


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have expressed my opinions on Max-4, but like others have noticed I do own a lot of that crap for not liking it at all. I would prefer shadowgrass and wetlands to Max-4 and Duckblind. Some day when I get the chance I want to go to the typical places one would duck hunt, and do some comparisons.

Stubble field: Max 4 vs Shadowgrass vs Wetlands
Corn Field (fresh cut and tilled): Max 4 vs Shadowgrass vs Wetlands
Cattails (Green and brown): Max 4 vs Shadowgrass vs Wetlands
My prediction is that Max 4 will only blend in a tilled corn field. Someday I will take pictures and post them up.


----------

